# abu garcia ambassadeur 6000 reel



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

Does anyone use this reel?i found a new one at walmart for $59 and it has a bait clicker,it is the red version but they also have a 6000 in a black version which is identical for the same price.
I want to learn to use the baitcaster reels,is this a good start?
if you own this reel what do you fish for with it?I figured i could use it for panfish,bass,and cats since the biggest one we've caught was 28lbs.
I've never tried a baitcaster before but this ones got my wallet itching.
What are the advantages of baitcasters to the spinning tackle?I have a spinning setup that i really like but i also just bought a 7 foot med/heavy berkley big game rod and need something to complement it.
I use my spinning tackle for panfish,so i figured it would be a all around reel since i also have a shakespeare alpha 2560p, on a berkley big game rod that i'll use for cats.I would like to have 1 for panfish and 2 for cats since 2 poles in the water is the max your allowed.
Should i get the abu 6000 and use it for cats,and everything else or just buy a different reel? :B


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The 6000 will make a fine catreel. I have an online connection that sells the Abu 6000's for around $30. It is an absoulete steal. The reels also come w/ a warranty. They are factory reburbished reels. I doubt you'd do much panfishing w/ the reel, but thats just me.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Same here, i agree with H2O, it is a fine piece to add to a cat arsenal but as far as panfish, ah, u might run into some problems with getting it to cast small lb test line, and it is also a nice bass reel when used properly with suggested line and lure weights


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I once spoke to a dealer and he told me that he actually preferred the 6000 vs 6500 when Catfishing and preferred the 6500 when Muskie fishing. I guess it has to be w/ bearings (6500) being easier to consistently cast time after time vs bushings (6000).


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ebay can be your friend, I have gotten my last 4 reels off of there.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sure can be. I have a guy that sells factory refurbished ABU's w/ warranties & I know this may sound odd, but I think his reels are more smooth that ones straight out of a box. I've prob bought 15 reels from him in the last couple years. They make excellant gifts!


----------



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

do any of you use them from shore.All i do is shore fish and when i tell the salesmen that they tell me to use a low profile baitcaster instead because the 6000 design is used for trolling.
So do you use yours from the bank?They told me it is to hard to cast them far and i'd be better off with a spinning reel instead.I already have a daiwa spinning cobo that i use for panfish and finesse fishing,i just got a berkley big game 7' rod med/heavy that i put a shakespeare alpha 2560p spinning reel on with braided 30 lb test for cats only.I wanted to use the abu for cats and for panfish but probably cats since you'r allowed 2 poles in the water at a time and i already have another 7'med/heavy berkley big game rod at home.What should i do?Oh another funny thing is when i tell the salesman i want to use it for cats they say it is a good reel for cats,when he said that i told him remember i fish from shore.They look at me dumbfounded and ask the people next to me if they need help.I know the salesman just wants me to buy something more expensive anyways so i figured i would ask you guys for your input since i figured some of you use the abu's from shore


----------



## shuvlhed1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Garcia's are pretty much the paylakers choice reel. Paylaking invloves accurately casting large baits for long distances. Anyone who told you they are not good reels for casting is a certified retard. I mean, seriously, their IQ must be under 40 to say something so stupid. Or they don't understand anything but bassmaster television. I won't speculate any more on it.

Shuvlhed1 catfishes from the bank probably 40 to 50 days a year. Personally I use Shimano Corsair reels on my flathead set-ups, but they are the essentially the same thing as a Garcia 6500. I DO have 6500's on my channel cat/carp poles. They also get some use during the year.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

i have noticed that the low profile bait casters rarely have the clicker feature that i oh so love when fishing for cats or carp. when they take it and run that clicker goes nuts (nice alarm clock if asleep). when i bought mine, i had never used one before. i started just tossing it out a couple feet, couple more feet, learning to keep the birds nest from happening. slowly i progressed on out. i am still better casting from the side than overhead, probably because of how i started just tossing it out a little ways over and over. if i can learn how to do it anyone can.(look at my screen name)

all thumbs


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not sure I know of a low profile reel that I would use for catfishing. You wont have any prob casting that 6000.


----------



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

the guy at the store acted like he was doing me a favor or something.He highly disregarded using the 6000 and to use only low profile reels fishing from shore.I called the same store today and got someone else on the line.
He said it would be stupid to use a 6000 for shore fishing since it is so hard to cast it out,but he sure did reccomend me buying a shimano curado which was $200.I dont get it everyone i talk to in person tells me to get a low profile but everyone here said the 6000 would be fine.
What line and weight of line do you use that have abu 6000's BC'S?
If you have one and catfish with it what setup do you use as in rod,line weight,and lure weight?I have my spinning setup with a berkley big game 7 ft med/heavy rod,1 ounce of weight and a 18inch leader with a 4/0 circle hook,or i'll use a treble hook instead.
I just went to the store today and bought my new leaders,more weights,3buzzbaits,glo in the dark bobbers,2 bells,3 inch tubes,I am already for next year except for a new reel to go on my other 7ft berkley big game med/heavy rod.Should i get the abu 6000 and use it for cats on this berkley rod?Also sorry how far do you cast with the 6000?I know i can wing my spinning tackle very far probably 100 yards or more.Thanks for all the help really appreciate it


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

maybe those guys in the stores don't quite understand what you're intended purpose for the reel is.if you plan to use it strictly for big cat fishing,the 6000 is by far the best of the two.low profile reels are generally used for casting lures,and are better suited for that purpose than the 6000.though they can be used for other type fishing,they're not well suited for big fish for various reasons.
the 6000 will handle the heavier lines and i'm sure have additional power for handling big fish.they will cast well when used with heavier lines and weights used in big cat fishing.
it may also be that the sales guys don't actually know a lot about their products and or the uses of such,therefore are just trying to sell the high dollar stuff.
rather than take it from a couple sales people who possibly don't have a clue,take it from some of the very knowledgable people who have given advise here  

if you're targeting flatheads with that setup,a good 30# test mono and 5/0-7/0 hooks with appropriate weight for conditions,should work for you.the berkley med/hvy rod should complete the rig nicely,as well as several other rods in that class,like the quantum big cats i use.

ps.............whether or not you fish from shore,has no bearing on the type reel you need/use.that just sounds like another bit of misinformation from someone without a clue


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds to me like the guys want to sell you a $200 reel.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The more I think about this, the more it ticks me off. I dont mean to affend you, but these guys must be idiots.

The Curado 100 holds 85 yards of 12# line
The Curado 200 holds 110 yards of 14# line


I can hold more line that using 30# on the 6000 & I usually only like using 20# on the 6000's. 

As you mentioned low profile (BASS) reels dont have a clicker, as well they should not, they normall have a flippin; button on them.

I'd love to know the place that is telling you this info.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

bmanoftheyear said:


> the guy at the store acted like he was doing me a favor or something.He highly disregarded using the 6000 and to use only low profile reels fishing from shore.I called the same store today and got someone else on the line.
> He said it would be stupid to use a 6000 for shore fishing since it is so hard to cast it out,but he sure did reccomend me buying a shimano curado which was $200.I dont get it everyone i talk to in person tells me to get a low profile but everyone here said the 6000 would be fine.
> What line and weight of line do you use that have abu 6000's BC'S?
> If you have one and catfish with it what setup do you use as in rod,line weight,and lure weight?I have my spinning setup with a berkley big game 7 ft med/heavy rod,1 ounce of weight and a 18inch leader with a 4/0 circle hook,or i'll use a treble hook instead.
> I just went to the store today and bought my new leaders,more weights,3buzzbaits,glo in the dark bobbers,2 bells,3 inch tubes,I am already for next year except for a new reel to go on my other 7ft berkley big game med/heavy rod.Should i get the abu 6000 and use it for cats on this berkley rod?Also sorry how far do you cast with the 6000?I know i can wing my spinning tackle very far probably 100 yards or more.Thanks for all the help really appreciate it


ROTFLMAO!  sounds like con artist! once you get it down a 6000 can cast as far as any spinning reel! i know for a fact i can blast 3oz of lead 100+ yards with 25lb test, 10ft rod and a 6000.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

If you are just going to bass fish then yes get the low profile baitcasters because they are not bulky and light. Since you are talking about catfishing and not just little channels, you will need the 6000. You will still cast the 6000 like you would with a low profile one. The both use pretty much the same technique to cast so the reel profiles are not an issue. Another thing between the low profile and the 6000 is the gear ratios. The 6000 will have a lower gear ratio than the low profile so it would give you more reeling power to haul in the big cats. Another thing is that a round reel will hold more line than a low profile one too.

I do not own a 6000 but I own other reels of about the same size for catfishing from the shore. I use 20 lbs test and 30 lbs test with a 2 ounce sinker setup like a Carolina rig or with a 3-way swivel depending on where I am fishing. I do not know the distance I can cast out but I know its out there.

If everything is equal like same rod action, rod length, weight, and test line the baitcaster will out cast the spinning setup for distance. Those guys are smoking something that they need to share because its pretty darn good or they are clueless to catfishing or they are working on commission.


----------



## bmanoftheyear (Oct 14, 2006)

Well here we go with the stores that tell me this info.Don't be mad if it is anywhere you shop at ok.Kames sporting goods in canton.Mogadore bait and tackle on mogadore rd.November gun and tackle on randolph rd.Dicks sporting goods in cuyahoga falls.
The only place that hasn't given me that same info is walmart! I am serious,I asked the guy about it and he said it'l take some practice to get used to it and it'll probably piss you off but in the long run you'll like it.I told him i want to use it for cats and only cats,so he said it would be a good choice of reel and be good on the berkley big game rod.
All the places i went to i told them i fish from shore,I will be fishing in portage lakes,mogadore lake,springfield lake,and tappan lake.
I know i need something major in tappan i seen a 60lb flat head caught out of there before.I just dont get why everyone would know the abu like that.I know when i first seen it i said damn thats a beefy reel,plus i wanted to learn how to use a baitcaster since it is new to me.I just think that the abu 6000 will do better then spinning reels for reeling in big cats.I'm gonna go talk to the people again at the store and ask about the 6000 again and when they dog it like normal i'm gonna say i'll take it give me that Crappy reel!!!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Is there a small tackle shop/sporting good shop around you? I dont know that area at all. I'd go to a legit place before I'd give those you metioned any of your hard earned $.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh my gosh! I had to call & talk to Kames for myself. Holy cow, you are 100% correct. I told the guy I wanted a reel that I could use for channels and some lighter flatheads.... He suggested the Shimnao Corvis!!!!! No lie, I swear. I said, "Hmm... Isn't that a low profile Bass reel?" "Yeap, sure is. You wont have any problems holding 20# test with this". #1, YES you will have a problem holding that much line w/ that, #2, that is NOT a Cat reel any more than an Abu 7000 is a crappie reel. I figured the guy was out of Abu's or something. So I asked, "Hey do you have any Abu's?" His answer: "Abu's?" "Hmm.... We have these Ambassadors". I said, "Yes those ARE Abu's" He said "We have a 6500 for $89.99". I wasnt even going to ask him if it was any good, because he has no idea what kind of reel that is. Before I hung up I asked how much a Corvis was, knowing they were less than $90, he said "$69.99." This is not a case of someone just trying to sell the most expensive reel, this is a case of someone not knowing their butt from a hole in the ground. So I would not go to the Canton Kames store, which can be called @ 330-499-4558. I suggest you do it if you want to get a nice little chuckle. 

So.... I called Mogadore Bait & Tackle for you too, since this sounds like my kind of shop. They have a couple 5600 Abu's, which are fine for channels, in fact my favorite reel may be a 5600WS which I use for Channels. They do have a Plfueger Contender for $65. I looked this reel up online & it looks just like the new Penn 320gti. This reel should do anything you need & then some. I think he told me it held 400 yards of 12# test, I figured you could go w/ 20#, even 30# test if you wanted to target Flathheads more. 

Here is a pic of thr Contender: http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/sm-pflueger-contender-saltwater-conventional-reel--pi-1423733.html 

Whatever you choose, good luck & don't go back to that Kames store, at least for catfish advice. For all I know the guy could be a championship bassfisherman, but he sure needs to learn a little more.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I think I may have an Abu 5600 or Abu 5000 that is not on a rod. If you wanted to borrow it for the winter to practice with, just pay the shipping & it's done. (As long as I get it back!)


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Bman, Mellon is a good guy and very knowledgable with the Abu's, with his and a few others on this board looking out for me, in the last 18 months I have picked up two ABU 6500's ( flathead outfits) and 2 ABU 5000's (Channel outfits) and have been very happy with all of them! I can cast them just fine and used to do the Bass thing and can tell you, the folks here will give you the honest unbiased opinion everytime, you just gotta ask for it! No shortage of experts or answers here.

My 5000's have landed me several channels this year around 10 lbs and the 6500's have taken some Flatties from 10-15 lbs ( not the huge one i was looking for but its a start) They hold plenty of line and have great drag systems on them and the 6500's have the clickers which I like when Im fishing flatties. I run 17 lb mono on the 5000's and 30 lb mono on the 6500's, no t a problem to cast either of them even with as little as 1 oz of weight.

In the Catfish world, the Abu's and Penn's are the two "go to" reels ( from what I have gathered) and lately the Okuma's are the choice for the budget anglers who can not afford the other two.

Good luck and be sure to let us know how well the new reel works when you get that real trophy of a cat from Tappen!

Salmonid


----------

